# Instalar Windows XP após Gentoo

## HuMbUcKeR

Boas!

Antes de mais deixem-me dizer que sou novo por estas andanças. 

Durante a instalação do Gentoo resolvi deixar uns GB livres para mais tarde instalar o Windows XP para aquilo que fosse preciso. Instalei o Gentoo e configurei-o minimamente. Até aqui tudo bem!

Agora estava para ir instalar o XP e deparei-me com um problema. Fiz o boot pelo cd do XP e quando cheguei à parte de escolher e criar a partição, escolhi o espaço não particionado e deparei-me com a seguinte mensagem: "O programa de configuração não consegue cirar uma nova partição no espaço seleccionado porque já existe no disco o número máximo de partições."

As partições que tenho são:

E: (31 MB) - supostamente a partição de boot

F: (489 MB) - supostamente a partição de swap

G: (19074 MB)

Espaço não particionado 9022 MB

Alguém sabe como posso dar a volte ao problema de forma pouco "dolorosa"?

Será que se eu apagar a partição E: conseguirei instalar o windows e repor as coisas como estavam no Gentoo sem ter de dar muitas voltas?

Desde já obrigado pela atenção,

Cumprimentos

----------

## noup

Bem-vindo!  :Smile: 

Em linux, as partições não se denominam por letras "e:, f:, etc", como no windows por isso, podes começar por mostrar-nos a tua lista de partições correndo o "fdisk" e depois usando a opção "p".

Assim evita-se estar a dar respostas precipitadas.  :Smile: 

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

 *noup wrote:*   

> Bem-vindo! 
> 
> Em linux, as partições não se denominam por letras "e:, f:, etc", como no windows por isso, podes começar por mostrar-nos a tua lista de partições correndo o "fdisk" e depois usando a opção "p".
> 
> Assim evita-se estar a dar respostas precipitadas. 

 

Muito obrigado pelas boas vindas! :Wink: 

Eu sei que as partições em linux não são designadas por letras, apenas me limitei a escrever o que apareceu qd tentei fazer a instalação do XP.. :Embarassed: 

Não encontrei nenhuma opção p no fdisk, por isso fiz:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes
> 
> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 58140 cylinders
> ...

 

Espero que sirva..

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Parece q fiz o mm post 2 x e agora não consigo apagar.. :Embarassed: 

----------

## fabiano_almeida

Lembro-me de uma vez ter um problema parecido quando tentava instalar o XP numa máquina.....mas esse problema só acontecia quando tentava formatar em FAT32....já em NTFS...naum tive esse problema.....aparentemente está tudo ok com sua tabela de partição....

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Pois, mas eu nem chego a escolher o tipo de formatação pois o gajo não me deixa criar a partição..

Achas que se apagar partição de boot poderá vir a dar? E no caso de fazer isso o que seria necessario fazer para repor a instalação? Era só reinstalar o grub ou teria de fazer + alguma coisa?

----------

## fabiano_almeida

Bom o windows tem que ser instalado em uma partição primária sempre.....e vc já esgotou o limite de partições primárias......dá um cat /etc/fstab..e analiza a tua extrutura....provavelmente a /dev/hda3 não está sendo usada....aconselho a vc remover essa partição...e se possível....transformar a swap em extendida depois......partições extendidas são reconhecidas pelo linux como /dev/hda5 para frente...antes disso são partições primárias....assim para o windows vai ter mais espaço dentro do assistente e crie a partição como primária lá dentro....

Sempre que vc for instalar o windows em dual-boot com o linux o ideal é que a primeira partição seja sempre para o windows.....no linux ficaria como /dev/hda1...e no windows como C:...

em relação ao grub vc vai precisar regravá-lo depois pq o windows grava seu gerenciador de boot na mbr e na partição.....usa depois um disquete de inicialização ou se vc não criou dá um boot em qualquer live-cd.....e num "chroot" vc resolve o problema....

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu aconselho sempre instalar windows na primeira partição do HD. Desse modo, é fácil configurar e o Windows não percebe que não é o único SO do HD.

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

O hda3 é a minha partição principal, ou seja, é a partição onde tenho os meus ficheiros e os do Linux..

Então se eu passar a partição de swap para extendida será suficiente para resolver o problema certo? Já agora, como posso fazer isso?

Obrigado a todos pela vossa ajuda! :Wink: 

----------

## fabiano_almeida

sua extrutura é alguma coisa como?:

/dev/hda1    /boot

/dev/hda2    swap

/dev/hda3   /

se for isso o problema é realmente não poder mais criar primárias......vc vai ter dar um boot pelo live cd para não ter perigo.....vai no handbook e dew uma lida na utilização do fdisk...vc tem apagar a /dev/hda2 e tranformá-la numa extendida..que vai passar a ser /dev/hda5.....depois vai no seu fstab e modifica de /dev/hda2 para /dev/hda5....creio que isso resolve o seu problema....

ah não se esqueça de dar um "mkswap /dev/hda5" para formatar a partição como swap...

----------

## noup

Bem, primeiro que tudo, o limite de partições primárias ainda não foi atingido. O limite é de 4, e pelo que vejo só existem 3 partições criadas.

Depois, o que eu disse do fdisk é algo do género:

```

 # fdisk /dev/hda

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1275    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            1276        5981    37800945    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3            5982       18174    97940272+  83  Linux

/dev/hda4           18175       19457    10305697+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5           18175       18179       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda6           18180       18302      987966   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda7           18303       19457     9277506   83  Linux

Command (m for help): 

```

Agora, é preciso escolher: tens um sistema com 4 partições, ou tens um sistema com mais de 4.

Um disco só pode ter 4 partições primárias, sendo que, se quiseres ter mais, uma das 4 partições primárias terá que ser uma partição extendida, a qual conterá mais partições.

Outra coisa, o Windows tem que ser instalado numa partição primária, e penso que convém ser logo a primeira para não dar problemas.

Se quiser o esquema só com 4 partições, deveria ter algo do género:

```

1 - windows

2 - linux (/boot)

3 - linux (/)

4 - linux (swap)

```

As de linux tanto faz a ordem, desde que guarde a primeira para o windows.

Agora, o problema é que já estão as partições de linux todas criadas no início do disco... Podes experimentar, em linux, com o fdisk criar uma partição primária no final do disco (ficando /dev/hda4), e não a formatar com nenhum sistema (ou formatar com FAT32), e depois tentar instalar o windows nessa partição.

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Corri o fdisk e criei a partição hda4. O gajo deu um erro qq de ocupado e disse q qd reiniciasse o sistema, o kernal faria o loding das novas partições. Reiniciei e verifiquei que estava tudo ok. A partição criada era do tipo linux.

Fiz reboot e coloquei o cd do XP. Apareceu a nova partição e mandei instalar o windows nela. Deu uma msg de erro a dizer que como o formato era desconhecido eu tinha de remover e criar uma nova com o espaço não particionado. Voltou a dar a msg de erro original: "O programa de configuração não consegue cirar uma nova partição no espaço seleccionado porque já existe no disco o número máximo de partições".

Tirei o cd e tentei voltar para o linux para ver como formatar uma partição em FAT32 para ver se ele aceitava. Ao fazer isto recebi uma msg do género "Não foi possível arrancar com nenhum sistema operativo". :Shocked: 

Coloquei o live cd do gento para ver o q se tinha passado com a tabela de partições e o q obtive foi o seguinte

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes
> 
> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 58140 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
> ...

 

A questão agora é, como posso voltar a por a tabela como estava? Espero bem q dê para reparar.. :Sad: 

Já agora, como posso fazer para formatar a partição em FAT32?

Isto está a correr mal... :Sad: 

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Não sei se poderá ajudar em alguma coisa..

 *Quote:*   

> Command (m for help): v
> 
> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
> 
> Partition 1: head 243 greater than maximum 16
> ...

 

Se alguma coisa estiver errada desculpem-me, mas estar a passar as coisas à unha de um computador para o outro não é fácil..

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Voltei a criar uma partição hda4 e mudei o seu ID para "c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)" e agora estou a instalar o windows.

Espero que qd acabar de instalar o windows me consigam dizer alguma coisa.. :Sad: 

----------

## noup

Desculpa, tinha ideia que quando criavas uma nova partição com o fdisk ele não a marcava logo como do tipo linux. Assim sendo, devias ter marcado logo a partição como de windows.

Diz como correu a instalação, quando terminar. Isso deve-te reescrever o MBR, por isso deves ter que fazer chroot para o teu sistema linux, partindo do livecd, para correr de novo o grub.

Quanto à cena das partições, diz como ficam depois de instalares o windows.

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

O Windows já está a funcionar.

Coloquei o Live CD.

As partições estão assim

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes
> 
> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 58140 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
> ...

 

Tentei fazer

 *Quote:*   

> # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 

mas recebi a msg

 *Quote:*   

> chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory

 

Não é este o comando que era suposto executar? Preciso de fazer mais alguma coisa primeiro? Não encontro mais nada no handbook.. :Sad: 

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Fui à FAQ e já me desenrasquei com o chroot..

Estou agora a fazer o emerge do grub, pois aparentemente desapareceu..

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Já instalei o grub e já consegui arrancar com o linux! :Very Happy: 

O que devo por no grub para a minha partição do windows?

Tenho

 *Quote:*   

> title=Windows XP
> 
> rootnoverify (hd0,5)
> 
> makeactive
> ...

 

Já experimentei assim, com (hd3,0), com (hd0,3) e dão todas erro. :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format

 

Supostamente o primeiro parâmetro é a drive fisica e não a partição, certo?

A minha partição do windows é hda4.

Estou agora a ler a info do grub mas se pudessem dar uma ajuda era capaz de ser mais rápido..

A única coisa que encontrei foi a falar de que o windows tem de estar instalado no 1º disco se não é preciso fazer uma troca virtual, mas não fala nada em relação a partições (pelo menos que eu tenha visto). A única coisa que está diferente do exemplo que eles dão é o "rootnoverify", pois eles apenas têm "root". Já experimentei das duas maneiras e aparentemente nenhuma delas funciona..

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Arancou!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Não me perguntem porquê, mas tive de colocar (hd0,4) Pensava que as partições começavam a contar em 0 e que como queria hda4 tinha de por (hd0,3) ...

Agora que isto já está minimamente a trabalhar, queria referir que a primeira vez que fiz o reboot após ter reinstalado o grub, apareceram um monte de erros e até pensei que o sistema não fosse trabalhar, mas corri o X e aparentemente as coisas estavam a trabalhar.. Tive de fazer reboot uma data de x, mas esses erros não voltaram a aparecer.

Em relação à tabela de partições continua na mm

 *Quote:*   

> Command (m for help): p
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 30.0 GB, 30005821440 bytes
> 
> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 58140 cylinders
> ...

 

É grave? Posso fazer alguma coisa?

Aparentemente ambos os sistemas estão operacionais..

Agradeço a vossa ajuda, pq se não fossem vocês, a esta hora estava sem nada ou então a compilar o kernel! :Wink: 

----------

## noup

Viva! Um gajo nem precisa de responder nada, tu respondes-te a ti próprio.  :Very Happy: 

No grub.conf, eu tenho isto:

```

#Windows XP

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

que no teu caso deveria ficar (hd0,3), por ser a partição /dev/hda4. gostava de saber porque é que funcionou com (hd0,4)  :Shocked: 

avante...

parece que o teu problema com as partições é um bocado grave. parece que ficou assim por causa do fdisk em si (estranho porque nunca me aconteceu e já o usei uma catrafada de vezes). do que vi, parece que a solução mais fiável é mesmo criares backup dos dados e formatares correctamente as partições. no entanto, parece haver algumas alternativas que por vezes também funcionam.

solução que podes tentar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=14273.

outra solução que podes tentar: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/04/msg03575.html.

já agora, lembro-te que no caso de seguires pela via de formatar o disco todo e reinstalares tudo do zero, as partições de linux (/boot e / ) basta fazeres backup dos ficheiros e restaurá-los, mas a de windows não funciona assim tão bem, pelo que tens que o reinstalar. (e já agora aproveitas e reinstalas logo na partição 1).

se não tiveres forma de fazer backup, experimenta as duas soluções... mas não é garantido que corra tudo bem.  :Confused: 

----------

## HuMbUcKeR

Já andei a fazer mais umas instalações em ambos os sistemas operativos e aparentemente está a funcionar tudo bem, por isso acho que vou deixar ficar as coisas assim, por agora. Só espero é que isto não dê o berro de repente.. Já agora, na eventualidade de querer fazer o backup dos meus sistemas de ficheiros do linux, basta fazer uma cópia à bruta (copiar/colar), ou aconselham a utilização de algum programa?

Aproveito para perguntar como posso montar a minha partição NTFS.. O que preciso de acrescentar no fstab?

Mais uma vez o meu muito obrigado! :Wink: 

----------

## noup

 *HuMbUcKeR wrote:*   

> Já andei a fazer mais umas instalações em ambos os sistemas operativos e aparentemente está a funcionar tudo bem, por isso acho que vou deixar ficar as coisas assim, por agora. Só espero é que isto não dê o berro de repente..
> 
> 

 

Sinceramente eu não deixava ficar assim as coisas.. pelo que li isso não é muito bom. Mas também, analisando os blocos de início e fim de cada partição, parecem-me correctos (nos casos em que eles diziam que podia dar asneira era quando haviam alguns blocos de final de partição igual aos blocos de início da partição seguinte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Já agora, na eventualidade de querer fazer o backup dos meus sistemas de ficheiros do linux, basta fazer uma cópia à bruta (copiar/colar), ou aconselham a utilização de algum programa?
> 
> 

 

basicamente, basta. tens é alguns ficheiros que não vão conseguir ser copiados, por serem ficheiros especiais (alguns que tens em /sys), mas também não interessa copiá-los porque são criados quando o sistema se inicia.

Por isso, basta usares ou o tar ou o cp, com as opções correctas (nomeadamente, a de manteres as permissões). Se usares o "cp", basta usares a flag "-a".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aproveito para perguntar como posso montar a minha partição NTFS.. O que preciso de acrescentar no fstab?
> 
> 

 

eu tenho

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/drives/c   ntfs            noauto,noatime,nodiratime,noexec,ro,uid=65534,gid=100,umask=0277          0 0

```

as permissões são para não montar quando o sistema arranca, não dar para executar ficheiros desta partição, e o resto define o utilizador e grupo dos ficheiros da partição, e a máscara a usar. vê em

```
$man mount
```

as opções para cada sistema de ficheiros.

----------

